# IOS5 Available



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Downloading on iPhone now!


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

I'm doing my iPad first. Installation is just about done.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Doing it on my iPhone 3s first but its going slow.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> Doing it on my iPhone 3s first but its going slow.


It's around 750Mb-800Mb, so a pretty big download.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Steve said:


> It's around 750Mb-800Mb, so a pretty big download.


Yep I know. Next will be my iPad its gonna take forever to do both. :lol:


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> Yep I know. Next will be my iPad its gonna take forever to do both. :lol:


Pretty amazing it's coming down at all, when you think about how many millions of i-Users are probably hammering the update servers right now! :lol:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm curious to see how well it will run on the "old" iPhone 4.

I remember my iPhone 3G running a lot slower as I kept updating the OS (until they stopped providing updates for it of course)...

So I'm waiting to hear how well it runs on the iPhone 4 and original iPad before jumping in.


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

My update to ios5 is complete - but i have no apps! When I go to itunes and try to update my apps, I get an error message:



> Could not purchase "". An unknown error occurred (3027).


Phone is a Verizon iPhone4


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Steve said:


> It's around 750Mb-800Mb, so a pretty big download.





Steve said:


> Pretty amazing it's coming down at all, when you think about how many millions of i-Users are probably hammering the update servers right now! :lol:


UGH now a Lion update before I can get on iCloud. :lol:


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Will I have to redownload for each device? I have two Ipad2s, an Ipod touch and an Iphone in the house (and a new one on the way).


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

raott said:


> Will I have to redownload for each device? I have two Ipad2s, an Ipod touch and an Iphone in the house (and a new one on the way).


Mine did a download each for my iPad and iPhone.

Lots of app updates the last couple days but I've got a few that aren't working now.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

If it's like other OS upgrades you will have to download once per product. In other words one download will cover every ipad2 but if you have an iPhone that's a separate download.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I'm curious to see how well it will run on the "old" iPhone 4.
> 
> I remember my iPhone 3G running a lot slower as I kept updating the OS (until they stopped providing updates for it of course)...
> 
> So I'm waiting to hear how well it runs on the iPhone 4 and original iPad before jumping in.


Runs great on my iPod Touch, which is the same as an iPhone 4, AFAIK.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I had to delete HBO GO and reinstall. . . so far, that's the only casualty on the iPhone4.

Had a couple of false starts (errors) in iPhone and iPad2 on wife's iTunes . . . rebooted her machine and iPad2 looks ok now. Still updating.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

DBStalk app working on iPad.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Now updating the iPad est time 4 hours. lol


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Downloading as I type. Can't wait to play around with the new features.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

you mean iOS. IOS is something very different.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> If it's like other OS upgrades you will have to download once per product. In other words one download will cover every ipad2 but if you have an iPhone that's a separate download.


Aren't there three different downloads for iPads? Wifi, GSM and CDMA.


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

My iPhone updated just fine, but I can't get my iPad to update. I did find the reason tho...

http://thenextweb.com/apple/2011/10...causing-3200-or-internal-error-update-issues/

I found this article earlier. It is very informative!

http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/articles/comments/instant-expert-secrets-features-of-ios-5.0/


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

dpeters11 said:


> Aren't there three different downloads for iPads? Wifi, GSM and CDMA.


Gosh, I hope not.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

"DCSholtis" said:


> UGH now a Lion update before I can get on iCloud. :lol:


I am going to wait and see if the get pressured into adding SL. They support Vista, but not SL.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> I am going to wait and see if the get pressured into adding SL. They support Vista, but not SL.


I'm also surprised there's no iCloud control panel for XP. There are probably more XP PCs running iTunes than Vista PCs, so I don't get it. :scratchin

I'm sure Microsoft is delighted that XP users who own iPhones will now be forced to upgrade their Microsoft OS if they want to cloud share files to their PCs.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

It's on all of my devices now 
iPhone iPad


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Went ahead and updated my iPhone and iPad.

Wow... I wish I had known how long it was going to take!

The download time wasn't bad... but this is the first update I've had that completely resets the phone/pad to defaults... then does the update... then loads all of your apps back onto the device... then you have to do a quick setup... All of that takes seemingly forever if you have a lot of apps and music on your device.

Also, some devices kept their settings.. others didn't. My Youtube app, for example, kept my login info... but my Network apps (Adult Swim for example) required me to re-enter my login info to authenticate for live streaming.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Herdfan said:


> I am going to wait and see if the get pressured into adding SL. They support Vista, but not SL.


According to this there should be a 10.6.9 coming with iCloud support for Snow Leopard. I too am not ready yet to upgrade to Lion on my primary Mac. I'm staying with MobileMe for a bit until they get everything worked out.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

raott said:


> Gosh, I hope not.


Yep, three different ipsw files.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Went ahead and updated my iPhone and iPad.
> 
> Wow... I wish I had known how long it was going to take!
> 
> ...


Yeah. Each one of my devices took 2 hours. I have a lot of music and photos so it went really slow.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

klang said:


> According to this there should be a 10.6.9 coming with iCloud support for Snow Leopard. I too am not ready yet to upgrade to Lion on my primary Mac. I'm staying with MobileMe for a bit until they get everything worked out.


Thanks for the link.

I know there have been glitches with MM, but it has always worked great for me. But all I really use it for calendar syncing so it works fine for me.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

UPdated my iPhone 3GS yesterday afternoon. It took about 1 1/2 hours to get through the whole process. Updating iTunes was a pain. Evidently Bonjour and Norton don't play well together during installation. Also found out that iTunes doesn't like to install if another user has it open!
After the iPhone backup and restore, I got multiple error messages. One said iTunes couldn't sync with iPhone because a file couldn't be found. Another said the ipsw file was missing.
In the end, I got iOS 5 installed. ALL my apps got reinstalled and *none *of my music. I have to troubleshoot that one because iTunes is set to sync music.

You'd also think that after all this time they would get some new wallpapers and ringtones!

On a side not...got an email that my iPhone 4S gets delivered tomorrow before 3pm.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

dmspen said:


> On a side not...got an email that my iPhone 4S gets delivered tomorrow before 3pm.


Good show. Bloomberg is reporting this morning that all the US carriers are sold out, and shipping on new AT&T orders is estimated at 3-4 weeks.


----------



## EVAC41 (Jun 27, 2006)

When the new IOS5 software is installed and running. When you go into your contacts and see that they are gone but when you dial a number and it shows up as a contact.

Use the website below:

http://www.seangw.com/wordpress/index.php/2011/10/ios-5-upgrade-lost-my-contacts/

Use solution #1 it worked for me to get all my contacts to show back up.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

dpeters11 said:


> Yep, three different ipsw files.


Yeah, I know. Did the first Ipad last night along with the Ipod. Plugged the second Ipad in this morning and it started downloading.

At least the download this morning was about 20xs as fast as last night.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

I download the IPSW files directly while at work since I have a slow, limited Internet connection at home. So I already had the files when I started my upgrades for the iPad 2 & the iPhone 4. I did the iPad 2 first & had problems with it getting past backing up the iPad. I finally told it to restore & it did a couple of things & threw an error. The iPad was bricked -- wouldn't even turn on. So, unplugged & replugged it into the PC & it detected that the iPad was in Restore mode & finished upgrading. It restored from backup & I had all of my apps & pics. However, my apps were about 30% messed up -- about that percentage of them were in the wrong place & on the wrong screens. 

So, I was nervous about upgrading the phone. It started out bad -- the backup failed just like it did for the iPad. I told it to do the restore & when that was done, the latest backup it had was from the previous night, so I lost a day's worth of text messages & an app I had installed, but very minor stuff. The remaining apps stayed where they belonged. 

I really like iMessage on the iPad .


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

HDJulie said:


> I download the IPSW files directly while at work since I have a slow, limited Internet connection at home. So I already had the files when I started my upgrades for the iPad 2 & the iPhone 4. I did the iPad 2 first & had problems with it getting past backing up the iPad. I finally told it to restore & it did a couple of things & threw an error. The iPad was bricked -- wouldn't even turn on. So, unplugged & replugged it into the PC & it detected that the iPad was in Restore mode & finished upgrading. It restored from backup & I had all of my apps & pics. However, my apps were about 30% messed up -- about that percentage of them were in the wrong place & on the wrong screens.
> 
> So, I was nervous about upgrading the phone. It started out bad -- the backup failed just like it did for the iPad. I told it to do the restore & when that was done, the latest backup it had was from the previous night, so I lost a day's worth of text messages & an app I had installed, but very minor stuff. The remaining apps stayed where they belonged.
> 
> I really like iMessage on the iPad .


I had the same issue when doing the iPad. It threw an error and it looked like it was bricked. Just a black screen and nothing. I shut down then started up iTunes and iTunes immediately recognized that the iPad was in recovery mode and started the process of recovery. After everything was done, no issues at all. Even all the apps were in their proper folder. I guess I got lucky.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

I've done both iPad and iPhone and have had no issues. At first a couple apps on the iPad were misbehaving but they worked themselves out. I'm doing this from iTunes on a Mac. Those of you that had problems are you running a Mac or Windows?


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

raott said:


> At least the download this morning was about 20xs as fast as last night.


I always tell iTunes to Download, but not install the first time through. Did both downloads last night, iPad (19GB worth of stuff) updated in about 15 minutes this morning. Will give it a full run though before I decide to do our phones.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

klang said:


> Those of you that had problems are you running a Mac or Windows?


My guess would be Windows. ITunes runs so much better on my Mac that it every did on a Windows box.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

I proceeded to try and update to iOS5 on my iPAD 2 yesterday, only to find that it wasn't available yet (I didn't know if it would be available early in the morning or afternoon, so I gave it a shot when I got up from sleep).

I attempted again a short time later, and the update was up. I was then told I had to update my iTunes, so I did so... which seemed to take quite some time (most likely due to traffic). I installed it, and immediately proceeded to download the firmware... which downloaded successfully. Unfortunately, during the installation, I had to clear off some additional room on my netbook to finish the installation. I did that, and attempted to install the firmware again.

Unfortunately, I went through multiple attempts at the installation because I kept being told that the server was busy even though I already downloaded the firmware (perhaps the verification server?). Eventually, it got it (ironically, after I had pretty much given up).

I spent a good portion of last night reinstalling some apps, and I re-downloaded what little music I had on it.

Ironically, I had some files on it I attempted to copy over last night only to realize later that they were still on there, so now I have two copies of each after spending at least 30 minutes copying them over... 

So far... I like it... even though a lot of it doesn't really benefit me.

*Messages:* I like this idea a LOT, but the people I know with iOS devices are small, and the ones I'd talk to are considerably smaller. There may be one person I might text from time to time using this... we'll see. I'd love to FaceTime with them (I've never used FaceTime yet), but they have an original iPAD, so... 

*Newstand:* I have multiple apps for this (and more that will eventually be added to it), but no subscriptions, so not really a big deal for me.

Reminders: A great app... that I'd probably use quite a bit if I had an iPhone, but I doubt I'd use it much on my iPad. 

Twitter integration: I have a Twitter account, but I rarely "Tweet", and I only know like two people (offline) with a Twitter account, my Mom and someone I don't follow. I do follow two fellow posters' Twitter accounts, but...  There are some things I like about it though... 

There are things I like though, and I'm glad for them, as some of them were among my complaints regarding iOS that I found after getting my first iOS device (iPAD 2) this Spring... though one of them is still there... namely the fact that I hate that the only way a birthday is listed in the calendar as a birthday (present symbol) is to have them in your contacts list. I also hate that Anniversaries do not show up. That's annoying... 

Overall though, I think iOS 5 brings more to the iPhone user, or those with multiple friends and family members with iOS products.

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

A question for those of you with iPhones:

One UI choice I really LOVED about the iPhone was that when someone called you, their picture (if you had one) showed up on screen very large (my Android phone is only a thumbnail). However, I saw a picture the other day where it appeared that it has been changed to a small thumbnail when someone calls.

Is that a new change with iOS 5?

~Alan


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Herdfan said:


> I always tell iTunes to Download, but not install the first time through. Did both downloads last night, iPad (19GB worth of stuff) updated in about 15 minutes this morning. Will give it a full run though before I decide to do our phones.


Thanks, I will keep that in mind if I ever need to again (but shouldn't now that we have OTA updates).

I sort of attempted the same thing by plugging both Ipads in at the same time but, since I told the first one to both download and update, it wouldn't even let me do the download for the second one.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

dmspen said:


> You'd also think that after all this time they would get some new wallpapers and ringtones!


They're not free...

Apple opens store in iTunes for buying Text and Alert tones

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Oh yeah... good tip:

Tips: How to selectively hide/unhide past iTunes purchases

~Alan


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

Updated my 3rd gen Itouch last night took about 2 hours, you must wait for all the apps to restore,music and videos to restore and album artwork.

Fixed incoming calls on the MagicJack app, had to turn on push notifications for the MJ app to get ring on incoming call.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

"Alan Gordon" said:


> A question for those of you with iPhones:
> 
> One UI choice I really LOVED about the iPhone was that when someone called you, their picture (if you had one) showed up on screen very large (my Android phone is only a thumbnail). However, I saw a picture the other day where it appeared that it has been changed to a small thumbnail when someone calls.
> 
> ...


If you assign the picture to a contact from a picture you took with the phone, the picture is full screen. If you use a picture copied to the phone, it shows as a thumbnail. Or something similar.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

HDJulie said:


> If you assign the picture to a contact from a picture you took with the phone, the picture is full screen. If you use a picture copied to the phone, it shows as a thumbnail. Or something similar.


Interesting... and "sucky". 

Most... well, all but one of the photos on my Android phone were pictures I copied. If I had an iPhone (one of these days, Alice, one of these days), it'd probably be the same, so I hate hearing this.

At least it's good to know nothing has changed (apparently?) for the worse.

~Alan


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

HDJulie said:


> If you assign the picture to a contact from a picture you took with the phone, the picture is full screen. If you use a picture copied to the phone, it shows as a thumbnail. Or something similar.


That doesn't sound right!


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> That doesn't sound right!


http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=546381

Heading to a POA meeting so just posting a quick link to the issue


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

HDJulie said:


> If you assign the picture to a contact from a picture you took with the phone, the picture is full screen. If you use a picture copied to the phone, it shows as a thumbnail. Or something similar.


You can resize pictures to be full size... but there is a trick to it that I forget.

I had a problem way back with my 3G iPhone where I setup my address book on my iMac, then sync-ed to my iPhone... then sized the graphics on my phone, but every time I sync-ed it would revert the graphics back to thumbnail size.

Been so long now that I forgot what I did to make the resize stick.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

HDJulie said:


> http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=546381
> 
> Heading to a POA meeting so just posting a quick link to the issue


If I'm reading this link correctly, sounds like if you move contact pictures from your PC into your iOS phone album folder, they'll be full size... just like contact pix you took with the phone.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> Reminders: A great app... that I'd probably use quite a bit if I had an iPhone,


Upgraded my iPhone last night. I also think reminders will be great for things that don't really need to clog up the calendar.

So far I like the new notifications. We will see how much better it is when I am 3 jumps away from a high score on Doodle Jump and a notification pops up, or doesn't pop up.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> They're not free...
> 
> Apple opens store in iTunes for buying Text and Alert tones


Oh, thank you so much for lighting my wallet. 

I am a little concerned about my daughter finding this page. And she will. Not so much because of the cost, but some of the names are pretty explicit. Apple controls Apps, but lets some of these titles get passed. 

BTW, my new Text Tone is "Ahhhhh...... Kelly Clarkson" :lol:


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

From MacRumors Make your own custom text tones.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Has anyone played with Mirroring via AirPlay? Specifically mirroring the iPad screen? I use my Samsung Smart TV as my media player and app provider, so I've had no need for Apple TV. I haven't downloaded iOS5 yet, but I'm wondering (actually I'm presuming) that Apple makes you have AppleTV to mirror the iPad screen.

I'm thinking they could have gone the DLNA route and let me mirror the iPad screen without switching inputs to their box (much like the Play To), No? Do they require AppleTV to be the client? 

Side note: Dennis was right, we got the IPad2, we love our iPad.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Another satisfied customer!! 

Mirroring does work on the iPad2 w/ IOS5 to Apple TV (2). For those that haven't found how to turn it on, it's on the itunes controls in the multi-task bar. Same symbol as airplay but has a mirroring (On) switch.

It basically puts the iPad screen on your TV and some video streaming apps work (Netflix, CNN, Watch ESPN) and some don't (HBO/Go). HBO actually puts a message on the TV that they may support this in the future.

Of course, the native Netfix app in ATV is better. But having the others will be nice when we travel. ATV travels well!


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

dennisj00 said:


> Another satisfied customer!!
> 
> Mirroring does work on the iPad2 w/ IOS5 to Apple TV (2). For those that haven't found how to turn it on, it's on the itunes controls in the multi-task bar. Same symbol as airplay but has a mirroring (On) switch.
> 
> ...


I was hoping that the mirroring would work on any DLNA device, like my SmartTV or BR player. I really don't have need for yet another Media Player or Apps Box, especially one that would require to change inputs/sources to use it. I guess that's why Apple created the airplay mirroring feature in IOS5-- to sell more AppleTVs.

There are several 3rd-party apps for iPads and IPhones (ZappoTV and iMedia Share) that let me send media or streams on my Apple devices to my DLNA SmartTV. I was hoping AirPlay mirroring would let me, but I guess not.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Herdfan said:


> Oh, thank you so much for lighting my wallet.


Misery loves company! 

Thanks to all about answering my questions regarding photos and the iPhone. I'm looking forward to July (hopefully the iPhone 5 will be out then, so I won't be forced to wait a few months to see what it will bring to the table).

My few complaints aside, I'm still enjoying iOS 5.

~Alan


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Just a tad off-topic here... Has anyone here played with Airplay Mirroring in a home environment? I'm still trying to decide if I should get an Apple TV just for Airplay Mirroring. So many times the iPhone user in the house is at a website reading something to everyone else in the room from their iPad (or iPhone). Has anyone here used it to share content on the TV like that? Assuming the Apple TV stays on, if you choose to mirror, is it _fairly convenient_ to quickly send something to the screen the TV? Or do you have to change inputs on the tv, and then mirror, and then change it back (tasks like that). Does the AppleTV have any kind of HDMI CEC setting that does that automatically?


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

I've used AirPlay mirroring from an iPad and iPhone. It works great and may apps can use it.

Kevin


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

itzme said:


> Just a tad off-topic here... Has anyone here played with Airplay Mirroring in a home environment? I'm still trying to decide if I should get an Apple TV just for Airplay Mirroring.


Use it all the time. Wife take lots of iPhone video on our daughter swimming at meets. We get home, fire up the ATV and watch the video on our TV.

Yes, you have to switch inputs, but I have a universal remote and the ATV is one of the options just like switching for Blu-Ray. Plus we use it for other things. It has a very nice selection of upcoming movie trailers. We used to record "Nothing But Trailers" form HDNet, but now just use this.

Right now, BestBuy has reduced the price of the ATV to $89.99. Speculation is that a new ATV with 1080p might be coming out soon. There are references to 1080p content in iOS5.

Not sure what HDMI CEC is, so I can't answer.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Herdfan said:


> Use it all the time. Wife take lots of iPhone video on our daughter swimming at meets. We get home, fire up the ATV and watch the video on our TV.
> 
> Yes, you have to switch inputs, but I have a universal remote and the ATV is one of the options just like switching for Blu-Ray. Plus we use it for other things. It has a very nice selection of upcoming movie trailers. We used to record "Nothing But Trailers" form HDNet, but now just use this.
> 
> ...


All good info, Thanks! HDMI-CEC, if I recall correctly and when it works, is an HDMI that is supposed sense a signal and automatically switch inputs.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

itzme said:


> Just a tad off-topic here... Has anyone here played with Airplay Mirroring in a home environment? I'm still trying to decide if I should get an Apple TV just for Airplay Mirroring. So many times the iPhone user in the house is at a website reading something to everyone else in the room from their iPad (or iPhone). Has anyone here used it to share content on the TV like that? Assuming the Apple TV stays on, if you choose to mirror, is it _fairly convenient_ to quickly send something to the screen the TV? Or do you have to change inputs on the tv, and then mirror, and then change it back (tasks like that). Does the AppleTV have any kind of HDMI CEC setting that does that automatically?


We use Airplay for movies, photos, music to the TV without ever touching the ATV remote. Just use the DTV remote to change to the HDMI input that is shared on my tv with blue-ray and ATV . . . it switches ATV on and switches to that input when the iPad (or iPhone) starts to send via Airplay.

Great integration!

I have a lot of movies stored on a NAS and AirVideo plays them on the iPad (or iPhone) and seamlessly sends it to the ATV.

And you may have seen in some of my other posts, Apple TV travels great! It's so small, it's hardly noticible in a laptop case (or the backpack that we take 2 laptops, Apple TV and power supplys/ mice, etc.)


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks, Dennis! Now that ATV is $89 I'm giving it serious thought. Also wondering if Apple plans to announce a new ATV real soon (based on the quiet price drop)- been reading all the rumors online. Maybe we'll be able to say, "Siri, show the iPad screen on the TV"  and we'll get it in 1080 res?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Same here. Been waiting for the next gen Apple TV.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

And to add to my post above, I'm using a 3-way HDMI switcher that was on sale from Markline (I think) for ~$11, free shipping! I was skeptical but ordered it anyway and it WORKS!

That price included 3 nice, lightweight 6' HDMI cables! And a small remote that isn't really necessary since it auto-switches.


----------

